# Raising Loader Arms



## Chace (Oct 6, 2012)

Does anyone know how to raise the loader arms on a Case 40xt that isn't running? Need to raise the loader arms to tilt cab forward to replace starter? Do i need to disconnect the hydraulic lines to raise the loader with another machine??? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe not disconnect the lines fully,,,just enough to get the fluid out....its Gunna get messy too


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sit in machine with the ignition on unlock hydraulics and hold the valve for the arms open and have someone raise the arms with a nother machine the fluid will just flow through the lines with no mess


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahhhhh good point. The one I had to do there was no battery in it to turn the key on


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

why would you need to raise the arms? the xt90 we used to run we only released the locks inside the cab and tilted, the arms needed to be down not up.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Wouldn't they have to be all the way down? Doesn't the cab on a Case tilt forward?


----------



## Chace (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help lawnboy, the 40xt is a narrow machine and the cab would hit the loader arms if not fully extened out of the way.


----------

